# their elders and not-so-betters



## lucie.zelena

Lámu si hlavu nad překladem výrazu "elders and not-so-betters" ve větě: S_uccessive waves of 18 to 25-year-old whose views on life are shockingly different from those of their* elders and not-so-betters.

*_http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/elders+and+bettersV kladné formě je tento výraz zcela jasný, ale v záporu se mi to nějak nezdá.

Děkuji za pomoc.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Pouhý Angličan navrhuje "starší a rádoby zkušenější" ? Nebo třeba "starší a - prý - váženější" ?  Nebo slovo "zasloužilejší"_ ?_  "Úctyhodnější", nebo "váženíhodnější" ? Je tady v češtině komparativ vůbec nutný?  "Staří a - prý - váženíhodní" ?  "Váženíhodní" předkové ?


----------



## werrr

Pár návrhů:

nepříliš lepší (moudřejší, úctyhodnější, zkušenější...) předchůdci / sotva lepší předchůdci  / o nic lepší předchůdci / nikterak lepší předchůdci
starší, avšak nikoliv nutně lepší generace


----------



## lucie.zelena

Enquiring Mind said:


> Pouhý Angličan navrhuje "starší a rádoby zkušenější" ? Nebo třeba "starší a - prý - váženější" ?  Nebo slovo "zasloužilejší"_ ?_  "Úctyhodnější", nebo "váženíhodnější" ? Je tady v češtině komparativ vůbec nutný?  "Staří a - prý - váženíhodní" ?  "Váženíhodní" předkové ?



Děkuji,
pokud bych se ale chtěla vyhnout jisté ironii (tedy bez slova "prý" či "rádoby"), byl by to velký omyl? Je tento výraz opravdu ironický nebo jde pouze o sdělení, že ti starší lidé nemají o tolik vyšší postavení či nejsou o tolik váženější?

I tak děkuji za pomoc.


----------



## lucie.zelena

Děkuji za návrhy. Slovo "předchůdci" je dobrý nápad.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Mně se zdá, že by tam určitá ironie mohla ale taky nemusí být. Bez širší  souvislosti je těžko říct. Jaké jsou to vlastně rozdílné názory, a v čem nejsou  ti předchůdci o moc lepší?  Werrrovy návrhy se me líbí.

Pro angličtináře, kteří se možná pozastavili nad výrazem "S_uccessive waves of 18 to 25-year-old, whose views ..." _si dovoluji poznamenat, že na konci slova "old" chybí "s", protože "25-year-old*s*" funguje ve větě jako jméno podstatné, nikoliv přídavné.


----------



## lucie.zelena

Ano, 25 year olds. To je můj překlep. 
Pardon.


----------

